# Gleaming Kleen - Ferrari 360 CS



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

This belongs to a very good customer of mine, I have detailed a few cars for him over the last 4-5 months. First up was his TVR Tamora, he then bought a Aston Martin Vantage Roadster to go with the Tamora but ended up selling that and bought a TVR Tuscan to go with the Tamora. Having owned a Ferrari F430 awhile back he just couldnt find anything that ticked all the boxes as that did so recently sold the TVR's and bought this 360 CS which he says ticks all the boxes and more.

Now on to the detail...

Engine bay was given a foam with AG Powermax 3 and then worked into area's with various brushes and a microfiber cloth


















After engine bay was clean I started the wash and deconyamination stages on the exterior including all door shuts. All shuts, panel gaps and trim were sprayed with AS G101 and worked in with a Envy brush and then wiped clean with a microfiber


















Vehicle was foamed with AG Powermax 3 and this was worked into all emblems to looosen the buid up of polish residue



























Foam was left to dwell for a few minutes before being pressure rinsed off









vehicle was then washed with a lambswool wash mitt and Megs Hyper Wash, rinsed off and then all paintwork and glass was clayed using Sonus SFX and Megs Last Touch as lube. Once claying was complete the vehicle was quickly foamed again, rinsed and then dryed using a thick microfiber drying towel.



























Wheels were then removed to allow me to add some protection to the inner area's of the wheels that would have otherwise been hard to get to with the wheels are on the car. These were first cleaned with P21S and then given a good spray of Iron Cut to remove any remaining decontaminates before being clayed. Once clean they were given a good wipe down with IPA and Nanolex Premuim Alloy Sealant was applied.


















Arches were given a thorough clean and degrease

Before...









BH Surfex being worked in with a brush









paying attention to the calipers...









Tardis used to remove any stubborn tar...









Wheel arch clean and dressed with Megs ASD...


















Rear before...









and rear after...









There was a chip on one of the front and rear calipers so this was touched in..



























These were then sealed with Nanolex Premuim sealant









With the exterior complete I turned my attention to the engine bay, I removed all carbon fiber parts to be machine polished



























I used a workbench to screw down the parts then machine polished them using Menz 3.02 and then followed up with Menz 106 on a finishing pad. Different size pads were used to allow me to get to some of the more tighter areas.









These bits are prone to go milky looking over a period of time due to the heat in the engine bay so I used Nanolex Professional Sealant.









Exhaust box polished using Brillant Metal Polish's and various pads on the DA, this was then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant

Before...









and after.









Swissvax Pneu as used to dress some area's and then Swissvax MotorShine was used to seal the the engine bay









All completed


















With engine bay completed I then turned my attention to the paint,































































































































Carbon fiber wing mirrors



























Paint refined with Megs 205






















































Once all maching stages were completed vehicle was given a IPA wipedown and then a coat of sealant was applied and then was topped with Swissvax Divine. A second coat of Divine was applied the following day


















Whilst wax was left to cure for a few hours I set about doing some of the smaller jobs

Exhausts were cleaned with Autosal and 0000 wire wool and then I used a Dremel and Brillant Metal Polishes and then sealed with Blackfire Metal sealant. Rear diffuser was also cleaned at this point and protected with Blackfire Metal sealant

Right exhaust done and left still dirty









Emblem polished also with Billant Metal Polish's









Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu









Interior was given a very good vacuum









I used Raceglaze Aclantara cleaner, this was decanted into a bottle with a sprayer to make things a bit easier and this was sprayed on and then worked in with a cloth and left to sit a few minutes to allow the product to left the dirt out which was then wiped with a damp cloth.


















Here you can see how dirty the cloth was after wiping a section of the dash









Leather cleaned with Swissvax Leather Cleaner and then Leather Milk applied









All carbon fiber was cleaned/polished with Jeffs Prime


















The carbon fiber on the doors were badly marked so these were machine polished with a DA, Menz 203s and a light cutting pad and then refined with a finishing polish and pad

Before...









during..









and after.









Before









and after









Swissvax Best of Show was applied to all carbon fiber









Door sills before being cleaned









and after.


















All exterior/interior rubber seals treated with Swissvax Seal Feed. Glass was cleaned with 3m Glass cleaner.









Few pics after wipe done with Swissvax Quick Finish






































































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome work Jay, great finish & write up:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wonderful job on a stunning machine :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Some really nice results - :thumb:

Excellent job on the engine bay 

Regards 
Dave


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

That is stunning! 
How long did it take you roughly?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Awesome work Jay, great finish & write up:thumb:





wee_green_mini said:


> Wonderful job on a stunning machine :thumb:





DPN said:


> Some really nice results - :thumb:
> 
> Excellent job on the engine bay
> 
> ...


Thanks guys:thumb:



m4rkie23 said:


> That is stunning!
> How long did it take you roughly?


all this was done over 4 days


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Beautiful car given the treatment it desrves. Love the attention to detail.

Tim


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

The engine bay is glorious, excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

excellent work & write up :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning work on what I think is the mst stunning car ever. Dream car (Hence my username) and one day I want one


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent attention to all points on the motor, looks how it should now Jay

Baz


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome !!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

One word for you.... WOW!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic! :argie:

I like a lot off the Nanolex range...


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent work, and a nice write up :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one sexy looking 360!! :argie:

Did your friend not fancy a 430 Scuderia?


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

alot of attention duly paid to an great looking car 

top work!!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant attention to detail, a great car that now looks fantastic. Very enjoyable write up, thank you!:thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Superb work Jay - great attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking work Jay, looks stunning mate :thumb:

Neil


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

WOW! Top work fella


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great attention to the details, the looks very pretty again!


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

Belíssimo!!!!

Great work! Congratulations


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazing finish. Loved the turn around on the engine bay, particularly the metal polishing.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great work, looks amazing!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Justin:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Outstanding Jay.
Car looks completely out the box and that engine looks the business.
I do like a nice engine bay


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job !!!


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

One of my favorit detail, congratulations !

What mf cloth yelow you use?

Best regards


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Most excellent fella...last pic is desktop wallpaper worthy:thumb:

Did you hear it with the r/c controlled exhaust valves open all the time from idle?...feck!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Stunning work, the attention to detail on the engine bay area was superb, that is now pure car porn.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great finish


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality work as usual Jay.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

S U P E R B !!!!!

A world class Detail :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Absolutly lovely!!!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Stunning yet again, The best detailer on here IMO


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Loved the writeup. Stunning work and photos. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Absolutely incredible, amazing write up mate


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

PMC said:


> One of my favorit detail, congratulations !
> 
> What mf cloth yelow you use?
> 
> Best regards


thanks, those yellow MF's are Eurow's

Thanks to all that looked at the thread and commented, greatly appreciated guy's:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning love it :argie:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

A great piece of work Jay - love the detail you always go to such as polishing up the exhaust and feeding the seals - makes all the difference and takes it to another level :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Simply stunning


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Stunning bit of kit, unbelievably loud as well. One of them went past me at full chat near silverstone m1 turn off, nearly burst my eardrums.

Geek alert - Titanium wheel nuts and coil springs on these cars, gives you some idea how specialised they are.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

markcoznottz said:


> Stunning bit of kit, unbelievably loud as well. One of them went past me at full chat near silverstone m1 turn off, nearly burst my eardrums.
> 
> Geek alert - Titanium wheel nuts and coil springs on these cars, gives you some idea how specialised they are.


Coil springs are on many much more mundane cars than you think. :thumb: But the car is a work of art. Glass windows on this one though.......proper track day special ones have sliding perspex ones :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful - :thumb:


----------



## Jeffers01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> Coil springs are on many much more mundane cars than you think. :thumb: But the car is a work of art. Glass windows on this one though.......proper track day special ones have sliding perspex ones :thumb:


Mmmmmm. Perspex windows are lighter but in all other repects are a poor compromise.  They soon get scratched and begin to look hazy. The weight benefit is so minimal that anybody other than the Stig would never be able to ring the difference out of this beast... and certainly not the average owner driving their pride and joy around a track!


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Mini 360 said:


> Coil springs are on many much more mundane cars than you think. :thumb: But the car is a work of art. Glass windows on this one though.......proper track day special ones have sliding perspex ones :thumb:


No i meant the coil springs are actually made of titanium, which is unusual.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> That is one sexy looking 360!! :argie:
> 
> Did your friend not fancy a 430 Scuderia?


My short list was two, the Strad and the Scud, and I drove them both. The Scud is faster, more expensive, less special (imo of course), doesn't look as good (imo), doesn't sound as good (imo  ), and costs getting on for 50% more.

I chose the Strad


----------



## VMP (Aug 10, 2010)

nice work


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fantastic engine job mate:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking brilliant jay. 

I can't wait to have a play with a challenge stradale


----------



## Jeffers01 (Aug 12, 2010)

AndyGarton said:


> My short list was two, the Strad and the Scud, and I drove them both. The Scud is faster, more expensive, less special (imo of course), doesn't look as good (imo), doesn't sound as good (imo  ), and costs getting on for 50% more.
> 
> I chose the Strad


Absolutely agree. Add to that the fact that of the 1300 made only about 115of them were RHD vs over 500 RHD Scuderias. In 10 years the CS will be a classic and worth £200k+ IMO.
Questions:1, Does the CS have a clearcote or is it just red paint?
2: I thought the paint on the 360 was quite thin. Did you measure it and how many microns do you think you lost to remove the swirl marks?
3. Are there any areas that are particularly vulnerable to burn through that you had to take special care over?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

Amazing work. Congrats!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

-tom- said:


> simply stunning love it :argie:





cheekeemonkey said:


> A great piece of work Jay - love the detail you always go to such as polishing up the exhaust and feeding the seals - makes all the difference and takes it to another level :thumb:





GlynRS2 said:


> Simply stunning





Showshine said:


> Beautiful - :thumb:





VMP said:


> nice work





CK888 said:


> Fantastic engine job mate:thumb:





JPC said:


> Looking brilliant jay.
> 
> I can't wait to have a play with a challenge stradale





pushtiulk said:


> Amazing work. Congrats!


thanks for the postive comments


----------



## tukan (May 12, 2009)

amazing!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work! The 360CS was the first Ferrari I ever liked! Cracking car


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

wow. Stunning work...thanks for sharing.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

For me, my favourite Ferrari...

Stunning work..! :thumb:


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Totally stunning, mind blowing job!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Love that engine bay! :thumb:


----------

